# What kind of camera do you use?



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

What kind of camera do you use to take pictures of your tanks? I am thinking of getting a camera and was curious to see what kind you guys use.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Nikon D70

jB


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

Panasonic DMC-LZ2
Don't get it POS
Wife wanted it because it fit in her purse


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

You should check out one of my posts about websites I find nifty, there's a website in that thread that is especially made to thoroughly review cameras. I bought my camera based partially on their reviews and I'm pretty satisfied with it, you can see the pictures I took as I also have a post here in the lounge that has a bunch of pictures from my new camera. That website also has samples of pictures too and they show you the camera in details, not all, but alot if not most.

Enjoy...

btw if I were you I'd narrow your question down a bit if you are seriously looking for a camera...asking people what cameras they have doesn't exactly give you much, just because they have it doesn't mean it's any good or not or other more indepth information. I suggest googling some digital camera reviews and combine it with multiple sites to get the best for you.

Nite


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

I just bought another kodak consumer grade digital. The last one I had was pretty decent. This one has even less controls as far as macro settings and the like. Don't get a kodak digital that you can find in a regular store. The lens doesn't retract under a cover like my old one. I think this one is a C130. I'm not happy with it tho.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

I use a Canon 20D with mainly a Tamron 28-75 2.8 or a Canon 100 2.8 Macro Lens (and sometimes an extension tube on that). 
I also frequently use a 580EX remotely via a ST-E2 wireless flash controller.

What kind of budget are you aiming for? And, how serious are you about photography as a hobby or even a profession?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Canon 20D with the same macro lens as Joe...just learning how to properly use it. Also working on getting the remote flash


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ20. Does everything I'd ever want it to. In retrospect, I wish it'd take pix in RAW format rather than TIFF. But that's its only shortcoming, if you'd call it that. I just like to tinker in post-production .


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

I just bought the Sony H5. I've seen pics taken by others that let me know the camera is capable of taking good photos, but I'm a little (ok, maybe more than a little) disappointed with the out of the box experience. I fell in love with my old (ancient) camera (Olympus C2100) right from the first shot, but I think it's going to take a while for me to really like this one.

I believe that Nathan was (rather rudely) suggesting you check out http://www.dpreview.com. It is an excellent source for camera information.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Mines a little out dated, but currently shooting a Nikon Coolpix 5700. Like it alot, but has ALOT of buttons, and if your just looking for a point and shoot, its not for you. It's automatic settings suck.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Use both of them depending on what I'm shooting.


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I use a Canon Digital Rebel XT. Either a 50mm f1.8 for whole tank shots or the 100mm f2.8macro for individual shots and the 580ex/st-e2 combo for a flash.

Brian


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Kinda overkill there ain't it? LOL! My hubby would kill for the one on the right.

I'm still using a Minolta Maxxum 7 FILM camera. Eh, we have a film scanner. Hubby uses an F5. We'll go digital eventually. Right now, too many other toys of interest. (mac laptops, co2 system, more tanks....)


----------



## GINNY (Apr 6, 2006)

The CANON POWERSHOT A620 =7.1 mega pixels 

LOVE IT !!!


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok here's what I'm thinking... Either the Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ20 or the Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ30 ( Comparison Link ). I am debating on which to get. I found the FZ20 for $230 and the FZ30 for $440. Is it worth the extra $200 to get the FZ30? It is 5 megapixels compared to 8 megapixels, among other things. One thing I want to be able to do is take nice close up shots of my fish and plants.


----------



## yingxuebailang (May 22, 2005)

Canon Powershot S2 IS 

fits your buget a little bit bigger than you would like probably. But it has manual settings and lets you adjust aperature, exposure etc. The video mode is excellent. Not as expensive or probably complicated as the DSLRs. I think its a really good beginner camera for someone who wants to get into photography. It boast a macro setting close to 0mm. optical zoom 12x. Personally I don't think you need to worry too much about megapixel anything above 4 or even 3 is good enough unless you want to make posters out of your pictures.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Wanted to be able to print large, hence the need for those.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Panasonic FZ-30. Justin, most reviews claim it's a much better improvement on the FZ-20, esoecially in terms of noise.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Ibn said:


> Wanted to be able to print large, hence the need for those.


Poster size or wall size? LOL! The D2x is a 12 megapixel isn't it?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Yup, the D2X is a 12 MP. The D200 is a 10 MP. Mostly poster size stuff. I'm about to print some 24x36 for myself. I just sent some pictures to a guy that was gonna fill in some window panes at his store; they're along the lines of 36x50.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Nikon D70 here. But my macro lens from my N70 won't work on it, so I use a different zoom w/o a macro. I love the digital SLR's for their quick shutter response... great for shooting my kids. With my other older digital camera the shutter delay guaranteed that I would miss the shot I wanted.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

In a moment of sheer brilliance (sarcasm aimed at myself) I talked my husband out of getting me a D70 for Christmas. The reason? I wanted the Minolta 7D. (where is an icon of a head banging a wall when you need one?)

By the time it finally dawned on me how stupid I was, he'd already ordered him a new portrait lens. Next time he wants to get me something like that, I'll keep my mouth shut. D'oh.


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

Just ordered the Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ30  I hope I like it!! I am very anxious for it to arrive so I can go crazy taking pictures of my tank! I'll have to do some re-scaping before it gets here though lol. Hopefully I'll be able to use it to its full potential... as I am no camera expert. Thanks for the help guys!! One funny thing though... I almost ordered it last night for $440 but decided to wait until today. Well, it went on sale at the site I was looking at for $395  Guess I got lucky lol.


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

omg... I ordered from this website called oneclickdigital.com. In the email confirming my order it said that all orders must be verbally confirmed. So today I called in to confirm my order. The guy on the line asked for my order number, my name and address. After that he told me that the camera was a very good camera and asked who recommended it. Then he tells me that I forgot to order a battery with it.... and asks what kind of battery I would like, the 2 hr or 5hr battery. He then says he will sell me the 5hr one for the price of the 2hr one which was $100. I was getting suspicous b/c that is not something that usually happens... when I declined the battery he tells me that the camera is out of stock and my order is canceled and hangs up. At this point im like wtf... So I call back in hopes of talking to someone else, well I get the same asswipe. He says... I told you the camera was out of stock and your order was cancelled, didn't I? So I ask him, why did you try to sell me a battery for it then??. Then he says... your order is cancelled loser, goodbye... and hangs up. Anyone know how I file some kind of grievance with the business bureau?? That can not be legal... And what should I do to ensure that I am not billed for the camera that I am not going to get... I am thinking that site is a scam site. I am going to goto the bank tomorrow and tell them about it to see what they can do. Hopefully I can find a way to shut down this site.
On another note... anyone know some reliable sites where I can get this camera??


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

That's pretty typical. ALWAYS check them out on reseller ratings before you order.

http://www.resellerratings.com/


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

yup if the price sounds too good to be true it normally is


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok... thanks guys, but is there anything I can do? Report them to anyone?


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

I just checked out their ratings on that site you gave me... they have a .4 out of 10.... not even a one. I was reading the customer reviews and their are 6 pages of people telling the same story which was the same thing that happened to me. I wish I knew about that review site before I ordered. Now I just hope they don't commit credit card fraud... I guess I'll talk to my bank about getting a new debit card... better safe than sorry. I just can't believe places like that aren't shut down.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

currently im using a Canon Powershot A70. not a bad camera but im gonna start looking for a Nikon D70..mmmmm


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... I put in another order for the camera with a reputable online vendor. Thanks Eric for that link... it's a great resource!! Hopefully this will turn out better than my last attempt


----------



## therizman1 (Jul 1, 2006)

I am using a Canon Digital Rebel and have no complaints


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Good luck and enjoy your camera once you get it, Justin.


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

rocking a pentax ist dl (probably gonna get a k100d when it's available). mostly shooting with my 50/f1.4 but sometimes i use my 28-70. i have a 135mm f2.8 prime coming in that should double as a macro until i can get a dedicated 100mm macro (if it's needed).


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I just got into it with a Nikon D70 as well.


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

My camera was delivered today!  I have to figure it how to use it though, haha. Once I learn I will post some pictures.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

jrmt07 said:


> My camera was delivered today!  I have to figure it how to use it though, haha. Once I learn I will post some pictures.


I know how that goes . Have fun!

Re: the problems you had with your original choice of online vendor. This must be quite common. My sister's step-son had a very similar experience, except that he got through the process but never received the camera . It was always on "backorder." 

IIRC I ordered from Beach Camera (reseller rating) as I vaguely remembered ordering a couple of things from them at some point when I was into film. Ordering was a painless process and they _did _voice verify, but they did NOT try to sell me anything else which is apparently a big problem with these dealers.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

RoseHawke said:


> IIRC I ordered from Beach Camera (reseller rating) as I vaguely remembered ordering a couple of things from them at some point when I was into film. Ordering was a painless process and they _did _voice verify, but they did NOT try to sell me anything else which is apparently a big problem with these dealers.


Hehehe, Beachcamera is up the road from me, and they have a warehouse just down a different road. Bummer that they are raising NJ sales tax...
They are pretty decent folks in the store front, fairly knowledgeable, and will sell you what you ask for. It isn't a kind of place to just go browse around in, but it is a nice local source, but then again, with B&H, Adoroma and Unique photo nearby, it is all too tempting many times.

Also, in case you ever notice, beachcamera.com and buydig.com are one in the same. BeachCamera has a store front, buydig technically doesn't. They had to do it due to various vendor requirements for selling online and pricing specials.


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

the FZ30 for $440 or the Canon Digital Rebel 799$ or the nikon d70 C$1,279.99 but to use 20/20 vision from my eyes priceless.

I got the last one My eyes. they work the greatest I can see everything perfectly. They have perfect zooming capabilities and pixels are the highest ever made. I also can use different lenses aw yeah and developing is free with so much free space I can take pictures for ever. 

If I need pictures I got the nikon d70 in reach


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

i work for an electronics wholesale company and we supply alot of these internet stores.. they're mostly all in brooklyn and manhattan.. driving there is always a pain.. anyways... alot of times i look at the price they're selling these cameras for and its less than the price they paid us.. i asked my boss what was up and he otld me exactly what you said, they make you call in and then its a high pressure sales situation and if you dont buy a whole bunch of accessories (which areall usually imitation garbage) they tell you the camera is out of stock.. good job getting that camera now.. it just wend discontinued.. i was gonna get one of these too actually but i've gotta wait until i have some more $$$ to play with..


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 16, 2006)

I use a Canon EOS 350d and it's great!


----------

